# Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

					Wer aktuell eine Geforce GTX 660 oder höher kauft, erhält einen Steam-Code für Metro: Last Light. Da in den PCGH-PCs ebenfalls Retail-Grafikkarten zum Einsatz kommen, können Sie jetzt einen Code für die Vollversion abstauben.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Das Spiel interessiert mich. Den Vorgänger Metro 2033 fand ich auch schon klasse.

@PCGH_Daniel
Und? Wie weit sind Eure Überlegungen, nicht auch mal einen PCGH-PC mit Radeon-Karte anzubieten?
Das wolltest Du ja mit Deinen Kollegen besprechen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Das Spiel interessiert mich. Den Vorgänger Metro 2033 fand ich auch schon klasse.
> 
> @PCGH_Daniel
> Und? Wie weit sind Eure Überlegungen, nicht auch mal einen PCGH-PC mit Radeon-Karte anzubieten?
> Das wolltest Du ja mit Deinen Kollegen besprechen...


 
Dauert noch etwas, bis wir einen neuen PCGH-PC planen. Aber ich habe die Kollegen schon mal darauf angesprochen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Als würde Metro auf ner GTX 660 laufen.. Haha


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Kommt auf die Grafikansprüche an 
Es muss ja nicht ultra sein.


----------



## instagib (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Als würde Metro auf ner GTX 660 laufen.. Haha



In Ultra genauso schlecht wie eine 7970 in Crysis 3 (VHQ).

Bin mir sicher Metro LL wird auf der GTX660 in "High" mit 40+FPS laufen.
Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, Bioshock etc. lief alles fast konstant mit 60 FPS in Ultra ohne AA.
In Crysis 3 ist "High" mit FXAA drin.

Metro LL wird ähnlich wie Crysis 3 sein.
Ultra = Titan / 690 / SLI
High = 650Ti Boost bis 7970
Medium = Rest bist 7850


----------



## Ultramarinrot (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Mich freuts für alle NVidia Kunden  . Spiel interessiert mich, mit Grafikkarten bin ich allerdings erstmal versorgt.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Das ist doch mal nen Kaufanreiz für nen Überteuerten PC den ich, wenn ich ihn alleine zusammen baue, für ~200€ weniger bekomme. ^^


----------



## Schinken (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Ich spiel Metro mit na dezent übertakteten GTX660 auf Ultra. Läuft ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wambofisch (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Metro 2033 kann ich auf meiner GTX570 auf Ultra spielen mit ca. 25-30fps, ohne aa gehts dann auch mit 40 ca. Ich spiel in high ohne aa da bekomm ich so 55.
Aber die Preise der PCs...


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Wäre interessant, wenn nur die gehäuse nicht assehen würden, als wär es ein Heizofen.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*

Wie gemein für Radeon käufer


----------



## facehugger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Metro: Last Light gratis für Käufer eines PCGH-PCs mit Geforce-Grafikkarte seit 16.04. [Anzeige]*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Wie gemein für Radeon käufer


Tja, Nvidia-Kunden müssen auch auf never Settle verzichten Und jetzt wegen einem oder halt 3 Games den Graka- oder PC-Kauf auszumachen, halte ich nicht unbedingt für die richtige Vorgehensweise. Es ist halt ein nettes Gimmick der Hersteller, mehr nicht...

Gruß


----------

